#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  TICKS!!

## Necron99

What do you use?
What works?
What doesn't?

Currently using some little white pills called endex 4000 or some such,
It's basically a massive overdose of heartworm med.
Sort of works on one dog, does fuck all on the other.

I'm the middle of a plague of the bastards of near biblical scale..

----------


## Kurgen

I've always used Frontline. 

As long as you use it every month and don't shower the dogs 4 days either side of the treatment it works fine.

I think it takes a couple of treatments to really take effect though, from memory.

----------


## thailazer

Got to the local farm store and buy some 5% Fipronil.  Mix it up with water at the recommended dilution and spray it on the grass where your dog goes when outside.     It is the active ingredient in Frontline but our dogs always get sick for one-two weeks with Frontline so we stopped using it.  Kennels with runs use Fipronil applied on the grass so it is a common technique for tick control.   A side benefit is that you won't have as many ants either.   Be careful with the stuff as it is a poison.   Another reason to leave it on the ground and not in your dog.   It lasts about 3-4 months.

----------


## misskit

Bayticol will kill the ticks on the dogs. Use as a dip.

Amitraz from the vet's office works well when sprayed around the area the ticks are hiding in.


All the insecticides are very poison but no natural alternatives work for a plague of fleas.



The local vet also suggested mopping the inside of my house with the Bayticol, which I did.

----------


## david44

VIAGARA USUALLY PERKS ,

If you are finding your bitches unresponsive try foreplay

----------


## david44

This says beware on Collies

sawasdeethaimade: Biomec-4000

----------


## Necron99

> This says beware on Collies
> 
> sawasdeethaimade: Biomec-4000



Yes, thank you, I know all about what I am using.
I'm looking for alternatives..

----------


## Pragmatic

> endex 4000


Works great on my dogs. Make sure you give the correct amount according to weight. Another thing to assist is get a quality set of dog clippers and shave your dogs.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> endex 4000
> 
> 
> Works great on my dogs. Make sure you give the correct amount according to weight. Another thing to assist is get a quality set of dog clippers and shave your dogs.


They are medium sized Rotties and I give them 2 tabs a month as per the instructions. It worked initially.
I suspect that the rural supply is open to fake meds as the recent tabs are not the same as the original ones (size/appearance)

----------


## Pragmatic

Available from vets etc. Pour between shoulder blades so dogs can't lick it. Apply every month.

----------


## Looper

> get a quality set of dog clippers and shave your dogs


Get them waxed. It costs a bit more but gives a nice smooth finish and you don't have to do it so often!

----------


## kingwilly

Is that for pussies? I think he is talking about dog?

Each to their own I guess.

----------


## bankao dreamer

After trying most things here nothing seems to work for more than a couple of days. Max our German shepherd and Layla our border terrier were ill with e-canis, Max suffered massive weight loss and has never fully recovered. Been using Bayticol for a month now and its seems very effective. Plus put some in a spray bottle and spray there bedding and anywhere the ticks might be hiding. We have 9 dogs and it is the most cost effective and thorough method we have found.

----------


## thailazer

> After trying most things here nothing seems to work for more than a couple of days. Max our German shepherd and Layla our border terrier were ill with e-canis, Max suffered massive weight loss and has never fully recovered. Been using Bayticol for a month now and its seems very effective. Plus put some in a spray bottle and spray there bedding and anywhere the ticks might be hiding. We have 9 dogs and it is the most cost effective and thorough method we have found.


Go up to post #3 and give that a shot.    Our dog started having ticks so I resprayed the lawn and two days later we are tick free again.  Nothing has worked as well as the Fibronil spraying.     You have to get them at the source.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> get a quality set of dog clippers and shave your dogs
> 
> 
> Get them waxed. It costs a bit more but gives a nice smooth finish and you don't have to do it so often!


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

Nothing a gallon of 95 and a zippo wouldn't sort out. 

Woof!!!

----------


## can123

If you live on a large area of land and have the space to keep them, invest in half a dozen guinea fowl and a small shed turned into a coop for them to live in. No more ticks and everybody is happy.



http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/G...ckControl.html

----------


## thailazer

> If you live on a large area of land and have the space to keep them, invest in half a dozen guinea fowl and a small shed turned into a coop for them to live in. No more ticks and everybody is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/G...ckControl.html


Great idea!   They are tastier than chicken too.

----------


## poorfalang

> What do you use? What works? What doesn't?


i had the same problem, German shepherd, looked dead massive weight loss, would not eat, local vet comes to inject whatever no improvment, another vet comes by, nothing happens, i already had given up and actually had a grave dug for my bitch, when the missus mentioned the 'internet' so i searched the net and i found something called 'ivermectin' in pill form, once a month still did not help much, then same drug but I.V. about 1cc /10kg.
i learned to inject my own dog, 5cc of Ivermec once a month, 
10ml vial costs me 50 baht in the local vet supply store
my bitch looks good and feels good too, and she still eats garlic, which apparently is toxic for dogs,
do it yourself mate, leave the local vet out, bunch of wankers
try it you will see a difference in a week or so
all the best

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

hello, any update on this ? what is the cheapest to kill ticks on dogs but also to clean home and ticks around ?
should i open a new thread to ask ?
thank you.

----------


## Klondyke

Hi, in the chemicals shop where I buy copper sulphate and chorine for my swimming pool I asked for something against ticks. They get me a calcium something (bicarbonate?), a very fine white powder (quite cheap) I dissolved in a garden can, watering the lawn around the house. And it helped, not sure whether just by this or just a low season of the ticks...

----------


## Pragmatic

> what is the cheapest to kill ticks


I still go for this. Also buy an insect killer spray and spray into all the nooks and crannies in your house. Especially spray around where the dogs sleep.

----------


## Klondyke



----------


## Stumpy

Yeah Tick and yung season is here. Its been raining 5 straight days in our area. On and off but very good downpours. Ground saturated. With that comes the bugs and Tokay's barking at each. 

I will track down the link to what we use on our dogs. works really well. As for the yard, I keep it pretty manicured so the dogs do not run through the "Brush" so to speak and do not pick them up.

My wife does her random checks and if she finds one just uses the Alcohol on the Qtip trick to back them out then kills them.

----------


## Stumpy

We use Bravecto. Can be purchased on Lazada. Works very good on both our dogs

----------


## Pragmatic

> We use Bravecto. Can be purchased on Lazada.


 Them's expensive. 

These are 50 Baht each where I live.

----------


## Mendip

> Yeah Tick and yung season is here. Its been raining 5 straight days in our area. On and off but very good downpours. Ground saturated. With that comes the bugs and Tokay's barking at each. 
> 
> I will track down the link to what we use on our dogs. works really well. As for the yard, I keep it pretty manicured so the dogs do not run through the "Brush" so to speak and do not pick them up.
> 
> My wife does her random checks and if she finds one just uses the Alcohol on the Qtip trick to back them out then kills them.


It's still dry here but it has been the worst year for ticks I have known, for at least the last couple of months. I think one reason is that the dogs have missed their injections (against ticks) since the vet has stopped doing house visits with this lock down.

I just spent a couple of hours plucking off ticks from the dogs, especially between their toes; later I'll give them a shower each with tick and flea shampoo. All apart from one that is, Max goes mental if you touch his feet. Then followed by a good dose of tick and flea powder.

After a few days I now the ticks will be back. I'm going to give that Bravecto a try.

----------


## Stumpy

The nice thing about the Bravecto, its once every 3 months type deal. Its a big chewy square and the dogs chow them down and done. 

My wife just gave both the dogs their rabies injections for the year. Vet here gives her all the supplies she mixes it up and injects them and the dogs never even flinch.

----------


## Mendip

^ Same here... the vet prepares all the syringes and I do all the injections myself at home. Three dogs no problem at all, one dog goes mental.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

All these "candies" against ticks are insecticide that you dog eat.
Thousands dogs around the world are dying yearly around the world because of BRAVECTO and NEXGUARD, just check google.
At least if giving this poison it should be cheap as Ivecmectin, but it's hard to find it seems.

Can you tell me more about this detick ? how do you use it ?
what else can we put around where dogs sleep ?
thanks again.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

can you use it inside home ?
is it this ?
Fipronil - ซื้อ Fipronil ราคาดีที่สุดค่ะ Thailand | www.lazada.co.th






> Got to the local farm store and buy some 5% Fipronil.  Mix it up with water at the recommended dilution and spray it on the grass where your dog goes when outside.     It is the active ingredient in Frontline but our dogs always get sick for one-two weeks with Frontline so we stopped using it.  Kennels with runs use Fipronil applied on the grass so it is a common technique for tick control.   A side benefit is that you won't have as many ants either.   Be careful with the stuff as it is a poison.   Another reason to leave it on the ground and not in your dog.   It lasts about 3-4 months.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

This seems natural to spread around the house ?

Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia

Pyrethrin - Wikipedia

Fipronil - Wikipedia


so many natural products, why using chemicals ?

----------


## crackerjack101

It seems to vary from country to country. We had a couple of Kelpies when in the NT. Impossible to keep them fenced so they ran wild, swam with freshwater crocs chased donkeys, and occasionally tried to chew up a pupil or 2. Which, incidentally was their down fall. We used Front line regularly and we never had a problem witch fleas or ticks. All good. Lovely dogs.

Since moving to Chiang Rai we've tried all kinds of things including Frontline, which was bloody expensive for 5 dogs. Finally the son of the local vet was being friendly and suggested a generic Thai "kill all" tablet which cost a 1/4 of Frontline and we've not looked back. I don't think his Dad was too happy but that's life. We've now got 2 Bankeos and they'e as fit as can be. I'm reasonably convinced that the wife is right and we'll stick with local dogs from now on.

I'll try and get the name of the stuff we use.

----------


## Klondyke

> This seems natural to spread around the house ?
> 
> Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia


This might be what I have mentioned above, the white fine powder, just bought it again. The chemical shop calls it "calcium carbonate", 150 Baht a kilo, I will spread it up again around the house dissolved in water.

Perhaps, it really works, last few months my 3 dogs haven't had many ticks as during the time frame before I did it, there were thousands a day.

----------


## Stumpy

The areas where your dogs can run and wander will have a huge impact on how many ticks they may encounter.  Of course how you keep your property shrubs etc will also play a role.  Our dogs do not leave our yard except for an occasional walk to the river.  For me I know I could not tie up my time dusting my property to keep ticks under control. 

Originally we tried various powders and voodoo concoctions and none worked. Our local vet recommended the one we use now and all works good.

As for these medicines killing dogs. I guess it's just like the plethora of meds humans take.  Some might have adverse reactions to them.  There will always be statistics.

----------


## Dillinger

> I guess it's just like the plethora of meds Americans take.


Ftfy :Smile: 

I take no meds whatsoever.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

yes please tell us what you are using.





> It seems to vary from country to country. We had a couple of Kelpies when in the NT. Impossible to keep them fenced so they ran wild, swam with freshwater crocs chased donkeys, and occasionally tried to chew up a pupil or 2. Which, incidentally was their down fall. We used Front line regularly and we never had a problem witch fleas or ticks. All good. Lovely dogs.
> 
> Since moving to Chiang Rai we've tried all kinds of things including Frontline, which was bloody expensive for 5 dogs. Finally the son of the local vet was being friendly and suggested a generic Thai "kill all" tablet which cost a 1/4 of Frontline and we've not looked back. I don't think his Dad was too happy but that's life. We've now got 2 Bankeos and they'e as fit as can be. I'm reasonably convinced that the wife is right and we'll stick with local dogs from now on.
> 
> I'll try and get the name of the stuff we use.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> This seems natural to spread around the house ?
> 
> Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia
> 
> Pyrethrin - Wikipedia
> 
> Fipronil - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> so many natural products, why using chemicals ?



I checked again and Fipronil seems to be the best and less dangerous for cats and dogs.
25 thb a sachet on lazada.
Anybody else is using it ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> please tell us what you are using.


 I use 'Detick'. It contains Fipronil, the same as Frontline but much cheaper.





> Detick dripped externally on the skin of your pet behind the nape of the neck. The *active ingredient fipronil* rapidly dissolves into the skin's *natural oils* your pet and *feathers*, spread over the entire surface of the body within 24 hours and concentrated in the oil glands of the skin to form a cistern/reservoir.

----------


## Stumpy

> Ftfy
> 
> I take no meds whatsoever.


Me neither but you know lots take Meds in every country.  However I gotta believe us Merkins lead the way.   :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

Wife uses Biomec-8000 from a pet store. same stuff as mentioned previously just twice the strength

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

so fipronil is ok to put on dogs skin ? i was thinking to use it to clean house.







> I use 'Detick'. It contains Fipronil, the same as Frontline but much cheaper.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Wife uses Biomec-8000 from a pet store. same stuff as mentioned previously just twice the strength



can you put a photo of the box ? if you are sure that it works well it's good, because lots of fakes around it seems ?

----------


## Troy

We had a lot of problems with ticks on the dogs back in March. The dogs were washed with a regular anti flea shampoo and dusted with an anti flea powder once daily for 3 days. They were brushed twice a day and any fleas were picked out. We then used an anti flea liquid you apply to the back of the neck. I can't recall which one but there are several products on the market. I bought it over from Germany because it's not easy to get anything up here in the sticks...
The lapdog didn't get the final treatment. She had a hair cut instead...and again after three weeks.

Dogs haven't had many fleas since. They go off and catch them from time to time but powder has been sufficient to remove them. 
A lot of hard work in the beginning but worth it.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Yes, i guess that it's better to shave the dogs, but not possible on Golden retriever it seems.

----------


## VocalNeal

Here is the 4000.




Can get from a pet shop.

----------


## Pragmatic

> i guess that it's better to shave the dogs, but not possible on Golden retriever it seems.


 I used to clip mine. They looked like Labradors after.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Here is the 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can get from a pet shop.




Thank you so much, but I cannot find it at any pet shop around Pattaya. Where do you live please ?
I can order online but it seems that too many fakes are sold ?

----------


## VocalNeal

Another user found some on Shopee. I am in Bangkok. Wife buys them from a shop on On Nut.

----------


## headhunter

first for the yard and house.make up a spray,BAYTICOL /WATER and spray around where the dogs lay and in the house all around skirting  boards,under the bed and furniture,outside use a pest control service to spray the garden,but dont let them out for an hour or two.as for prevention of ticks,BE CAREFULL what you buy most are pesticides,what kills outside also kills inside,you must follow up with a blood support and a liver support as protection for the platelets aswell,most vets will prescribe prednisolone and doxy although they make the dog depressed,there is no magic bullet.steroids and antibiotcs should not be given together. be carefull what you use.check ears,in between toes and around the neck mostly.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Fipronil is like Bayticol but cheaper, more natural, and not dangerous, I will try it but it is reported everywhere.

----------


## Mendip

> We use Bravecto. Can be purchased on Lazada. Works very good on both our dogs


I thought I'd give this a go so bought a pack on Lazada for 592 Baht.

The 'pack' arrived yesterday and it only had one tablet in it! We've now got five dogs, so this was of limited use...  :Smile: 

I had to take the new dog to the vet today and she was injected against ticks as it seems she may have a tick borne blood parasite (she was covered in ticks when we found her). We've always previously had our other dogs injected every six months and we've never had a tick problem, until this year when the injections stopped due to the vet stopping home visits because of Covid 19. 

Next week he's starting the home visits again and only charges 200 Baht per call out so they'll get injected... a hell of a lot easier than trying to get four dogs to the vet across town.

----------


## headhunter

more than likely your vet is injecting ivermectin which is used for heartworm [caused by mosquitos] aswell.

----------


## headhunter

most what vets prescribe against parasite's on pedigree dogs will eventually damage their imune system,thai dogs seem to tolerate ticks for yrs.without any treatment whats so ever.i know of one who has never been treated now 12yrs.old,the 4 that the wife feed are covered in ticks,but you cant get near them.after 6yrs.one of them passed away this yr.[parasite desease].dont forget if you kill a female tick,drop them in thiinner to make sure you kill the eggs [around 40,000 per tick.its time consuming but that is the only way CHECK BY HAND.
and what are the worlds biggest killers?mosquito's and ticks,never mind what you use,africa,oz tropical climates and farang loving owners are nothing but gravy trains just see staff at the vets when a farang walks in with his beloved.our last trip to one of the biggest vetinary hospitals in bkk.were no diferent,pay up and come back in 2weeks,he only made it to the 8th.day,yet we got no answers at all,only the bill.so check on everything that is given to you and what they say.that includes a lot of B.S.

----------


## questionsreplies

> most what vets prescribe against parasite's on pedigree dogs will eventually damage their imune system,thai dogs seem to tolerate ticks for yrs.without any treatment whats so ever.i know of one who has never been treated now 12yrs.old,the 4 that the wife feed are covered in ticks,but you cant get near them.after 6yrs.one of them passed away this yr.[parasite desease].dont forget if you kill a female tick,drop them in thiinner to make sure you kill the eggs [around 40,000 per tick.its time consuming but that is the only way CHECK BY HAND.
> and what are the worlds biggest killers?mosquito's and ticks,never mind what you use,africa,oz tropical climates and farang loving owners are nothing but gravy trains just see staff at the vets when a farang walks in with his beloved.our last trip to one of the biggest vetinary hospitals in bkk.were no diferent,pay up and come back in 2weeks,he only made it to the 8th.day,yet we got no answers at all,only the bill.so check on everything that is given to you and what they say.that includes a lot of B.S.



Poor dogs full of ticks but not being treated.
Yes, they can live with ticks until they die, but how uncomfortable must be their life !

----------


## headhunter

> Poor dogs full of ticks but not being treated.
> Yes, they can live with ticks until they die, but how uncomfortable must be their life !


its a never ending story,by most who don't care a fyck about animal welfare only the welfare of the wallet.its heartbreaking to see every day the amount of homeless dogs fighting for any scrap of food,i am lucky where I live,only 50 houses but not many dogs[no more than 10 but still ticks are every where.sorry buts its not a country to keep a loving pet only only heartbreak.i never thought I or the wife would ever have another after what we went through with our beloved and before its said MONEY was no object.just LOVE.the story behind the one we have now is gut wrenching the loving way.
an injured dog was picked up in a car park and taken to an animal hospital by a good person,the dog survived but little did they know that she was with pup,after 2days she gave birth to just one,that was almost 9mnths ago,she has put a smile back on my face and the wife now has a daughter who sleeps with us in our bed and is safe and well looked after.can only say it was a gift from god sent to us to heal the heartbrake we suffered 2018.we are a lot wiser now but our love for her will make sure she gets a good life.
HEADHUNTER a dogs best friend.

----------


## Mendip

The veterinary nurse came round today for our dogs' rabies and distemper boosters.

 The dogs also had a separate injection for ticks/fleas/heartworm, and this is what we've used for years with no obvious adverse effect... Dan is nearly 14 now and going strong.



1ml / 1cc Ivomec (Ivermectin) injection for each dog... they are around 20kg give or take. The vet says this should be done every 2 months, especially at the moment when there are so many ticks about.

I'm going to start doing these injections myself and should be able to get the Ivomec from the local animal feed place we use. I already do some of the jabs myself as one of the dogs always runs off when the vet turns up.

The same drug is used for pigs and cattle...

----------


## NamPikToot

Was the nurse worth an injection?

----------


## Mendip

A male nurse mate... and his assistant was also male.

----------


## headhunter

our young girl had her first encounter with a snake this morning.she would never had seen one before,but a couple of loud barks told the wife there was something behind the lounge cutain.a green tree snake about 2ft.long.GOOD GIRL deserves a treat.

----------


## Pragmatic

> GOOD GIRL deserves a treat.


 Bad girl. Harmless snake.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Ftfy
> 
> I take no meds whatsoever.


Neither do I ...  :bananaman:

----------

